# Yearling conformation questions



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

I know that he is at a gangly stage, and has a lot of changing to do, but I was hoping for some input about any conformational red flags anyone sees. 

Please look and respond as objectively as you like; I won't get hurt feelings at all.  I am alright about getting an overall sense of conformation of a horse, but I am terrible at actually identifying the more subtle things that stand out. 

He is a yearling, projected to be about 16H. He's about 14.2 right now. He is an Oldenburg/Arabian cross.


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha... I know he's so awkward and hard to really critique at this age...just give me whatever thoughts you can.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It can be so hard to judge through the yearling fuglies and, no offense, but he's got a pretty serious case of them right now LOL.

There are several things that he may or may not grow out of but there are 3 that really stand out to me that aren't likely to change much as he grows. 1) He toes out slightly on the front end and appears to be knock-kneed, especially on that right front. 2) He's got a pretty prominent roach back. That shouldn't keep him from being a good riding horse, but saddle fitting will likely be a pain in the butt. 3) He has pretty long, weak pasterns. While some horses do grow into their pasterns if they are a touch on the long side as yearlings, his are really long so even if he grows into them some, they'll still be long.


As for the stuff that he may grow out of; he's massively downhill but that's just a yearling thing LOL. There is something wonky about the angles of his hind end, but that may just be because he's so downhill right now. I wouldn't call it a fault yet.

I like his neck and he's got a really nice shoulder on him. He also looks like such a sweetie and has really flowy gaits. I'll be anxious to see how he grows up and how his training progresses.


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw those three points as well. I was hoping that the pasterns will seem a bit more proportionate once he's full grown. And I'm really hoping that the roach is in part due to him being so downhill right now. The toed out (esp. right) doesn't seem to cause enough winging to have him knocking feet, so I guess that's good and my farrier wonders if it will correct slightly as his chest fills out. 

I guess my biggest worry is the pasterns because it seems like it could be the most limiting factor for him (esp. with hunter/jumper, right?). 

It's funny because, though I know he has a terrible case of the yearling fuglies, I have a mommy's eye for him and still find him so handsome. lol

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

He is a cutie. That's for sure.. my question.. Can you jump a horse with 'roach back'?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I understand the "mommy's eye" for sure. I've got my own fugly yearling, complete with her own set of major conformational faults...but I couldn't love her sweet self more if she was million dollar beautiful LOL.

Yes, you can jump a horse with a roach back, but the severity of it will greatly influence how high or how often you can/should jump them. An opinion off the internet is great for ideas, but I'd have a vet look him over when he's grown just to make sure that his back and his pasterns will stand up to it at the level you're looking to do.


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

barrelbeginner said:


> He is a cutie. That's for sure.. my question.. Can you jump a horse with 'roach back'?



I'd like know the answer to that question too? I'm interested in several disciplines, but would like to know which would possibly be more limiting. 

Another question related to the roach... sire and dam don't have roach backs, so is this something non-genetic (of course earlier generations could have had this)?

Oh geez... I just can't wait to see how well the littler ****** will grow into himself.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am no good for conformation, I just have to say I love his buddy, the goat. I think it is hilarious he is lounging right along with him! That is a true friend 😘
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like you said, it may be partly due to the fact that he's so downhill at this point. The more I look at him, the more I think that it will greatly diminish as his shoulders catch up with his hips.

As for where he got it...that's anyone's guess. There might be a gene for a roach hiding in there somewhere a couple of generations back or it might have been caused by how he was carried for a time in the womb, there's just no telling.


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

smrobs, 
you addressed pretty much what I asked while I was typing! 

I am definitely looking forward to getting updates from my vet along the way and when he's mature. She's quite a horsewoman too with an eye for conformation and how it relates to athleticism, so that will be nice to have.


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

MsLady said:


> I am no good for conformation, I just have to say I love his buddy, the goat. I think it is hilarious he is lounging right along with him! That is a true friend 😘
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I love that goat  And those two are the best of pals! I usually separate them when working with him though because she likes to get right under and in front of him often! 

You guys are all so fabulous!! Thanks a million for the responses and information.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse has a roach that is congenital. This will likely not get better with time. However horses with is condition as well as those with congenital lordosis seem to live fine with the condition. The issue for riding is saddle fit. In the past such horses would likely end up in harness.

His front is ok. Toe out is common and can be from not staying on top of trimming the front feet when the horse is a foal.. where reaching down they splay their lomg legs wearing the inside of the hoof. Trimming him level and keeping him level may help even at rhis late stage. Trim bi weekly.

His bone over all is light and I do not like the lump on the front of his hocks. He may also tend toward cow hocks. There looks like a bend at the hock from behind.

He has what appears now as a decent shoulder and neck tie in.

Only time will tell if this horse grows into a useful riding horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> It can be so hard to judge through the yearling fuglies and, no offense, but he's got a pretty serious case of them right now LOL.


You actually posted decent conformation photos so thats the only time Ill take the time to make a critique, but I have to agree that I would feel bad to take the time to do a critique the way he looks right now. I would wait a few months and try again with some new photos my dear


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Elana said:


> This horse has a roach that is congenital. This will likely not get better with time.


There is no way to tell if a roach back is congenital from pictures. In addition to spinal defects, a roach back can arise from injury or can be a secondary or tertiary symptom of another issue...


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> You actually posted decent conformation photos so thats the only time Ill take the time to make a critique, but I have to agree that I would feel bad to take the time to do a critique the way he looks right now. I would wait a few months and try again with some new photos my dear


Ha... Yeah, I was mostly interested in any obvious red flags, which was helpful to get the possibilities pointed out from these guys.. I will definitely post again when he's closer to maturity... It'll be interesting to see what's changed over time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

